#  > Portal Under-Linux.Org >  > UnderLinux >  >  Dinheiro do Google

## MarcusMaciel

MANDARAM MUITO GALERA 23 DOLARES EM UM SO DIA AUHaHUAHUaHUUHAuhAUHuhAUHAuhAUHAuhAUHAuhA CONTINUEM ASSIM NA MORAL AuhAHUAUHAUHAUH PUTA MERDA CARALEOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
MANDARAM MUITOI  :Smile: 

Quinta-feira, 15 de Abril de 2004 47.320 183 0,4% $23,62

----------


## MarcusMaciel

pow eu tava pensando aqui....

20 dolares por dia... 
30 dias por mes

isso daria +- 600 dolares convertendo pra reais daria +- 1600 reais cara se der isso todo dia em breve estaremos de maquininha nova e VIVA O GOOGLE :Smile:  E LEMBRE CLIQUEM E FACAM TODOS CLICAREM NOS LINKS DO GOOGLE :Smile: )

----------


## lss

kraiiii, isso ae galera vamos continuar clicando , chamem suas tias, avos, cachorros ehehehe.

----------


## smvda

Eu falei que a minha parte eu iria fazer !!!!!!! hehehehe que legal  :Big Grin:

----------


## smvda

Viu Scorpion como ficou a questão da camisa da Underlinux ???

----------


## MarcusMaciel

vamos deixar isso pra outro topico para nao misturar os assuntos.. okz ?? mais ja te adianto que a camisa so vai ficar pronta la pelo dia 15/05

----------


## smvda

beleza quanto a camisa e desculpe pela salada no tópico hehe.
 :Embarrassment: ops:

----------


## LenTu

hauahuahua.. vo continuar com meus clicks jah foram 15 hj... daki a poko tem mais..... 

ontem acho q clickei umas 50x.. ahuahuahauahu..

mas isso naum importa cada um colabora do seu jeito... mas di qq forma

*CLICKEM !!!!!!!!!!!!!!* 
:lol: :lol:

----------


## SDM

AAAEEEEEEEEEE....caralho.....mais um ou dois meses ja da pra compra um super servidor....  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## vonlinkerstain

Até o final do ano teremos um cluster, link dedicado, secretária particular
hehehehe
hehehehe

----------


## Savio

tb fiz a minha partee. hhuauuhauhauahahauha..
vamos clickar nos banners da google pra ajudar !!
quem não clickou está convocado a clicar e ajudar!!!

----------


## Fernando

tah tah tah, click it

----------


## MarcusMaciel

Sexta-feira, 16 de Abril de 2004 15.867 79 0,5% $8,89

ai pessoal ja conseguimos 8 dolares hj hehehe  :Smile:

----------


## smvda

legal !!!!!!!!!!!!  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:  :P :P :P :P :P

----------


## aguizo

neste ritmo a MICOsoft que se cuide... hehehhehe

----------


## Savio

> Sexta-feira, 16 de Abril de 2004 15.867 79 0,5% $8,89
> 
> ai pessoal ja conseguimos 8 dolares hj hehehe


vou dar mais uns click pra ajudar a chegar aos $10... eheheheh

----------


## MarcusMaciel

eh isso ai galera hj rendeu mais uma graninha....

Sexta-feira, 16 de Abril de 2004 60.967 285 0,5% $24,42


hehehe ja tenho 53,35 dolares a receber do google  :Smile: ) ihihihihih

----------


## demiurgo

tipow.... quanto vale kda clique?

[]'s

----------


## SDM

> tipow.... quanto vale kda clique?


eh o dono do site q escolhe o quanto quer pagar pro GOOGLE, dai o google da uma parte disso pra nois.... :wink:

----------


## MarcusMaciel

Sábado, 17 de Abril de 2004 15.543 75 0,5% $15,22

opa ate agora 15 dolares ja hehehe  :Wink:

----------


## MarcusMaciel

Domingo, 18 de Abril de 2004 27.918 68 0,2% $9,09


hj deu isso..

----------


## Fernando

> Domingo, 18 de Abril de 2004 27.918 68 0,2% $9,09
> 
> 
> hj deu isso..



hauhahua calma scorpy, nao fica desapontado, domingao os nerd vao pra balada, hoje tem mais ;]

----------


## MarcusMaciel

hehehe nao to desapontado nao fi... eu sei que domingo e sabado o site tem menos acessos  :Smile: )) to ate feliz pois descobrimos uma forma de ganhar grana sem encher o saco de ninguem pedindo dinheiro so pedimos que cliquem nos banners do google  :Smile:

----------


## Jim

HuaHUHuahUHAUA...... vou ter que bloquear minha banda!!!!! PQP... eu to clicando tanto que vou ter que me colocar limitação no CBQ! huahuhcxuahuHUHuHCXSU....

----------


## LenTu

> huahuhcxuahuHUHuHCXSU....


Essa rizada foi do alem... ahuahauahuahuaha...

vamo lah hein... hj eh recorde novamente... 

:lol:

----------


## Jim

aí Scorpion, será que não teria como criar um contador de cliques dos banners e disponibilizar pra gente? Daí poderíamos estar sempre olhando as parciais de cliques dos dias, só pra tirar uma base mesmo (curiosidade além de tudo) :-D:-D:-D:-D:-D

Qto à risada LenTu, Fiz o melhor que pude, huehuehuchu

----------


## LenTu

kraka to com o dedo cheio di bolha... di tanto clika.. .ahuahuahua... 

:lol: :lol: :lol: 

@Jim: eskenta naum.. rizadas do alem saum as mais engraçadas. .ahuahauhuaa..

vo clica com o nariz agora... ahuauahuua

----------


## demiurgo

cs saum tdo doidos mesmo, concorrendo em quem tem a risada mais loca

MWAHAUHAUHAUH!!!

[]'s

----------


## Jim

> MWAHAUHAUHAUH!!! []'s


Cara.... essa tua tb foi cruel....huauahuhauhdiudha... to até tentando vercomo fica com som, mas não consigo decifrar, huashdiahusdaishd.....
SINISTRO! :-D:-D:-D:-D:-D:-D:-D:-D:-D:-D

----------


## vonlinkerstain

Vou processar a underlinux por minha tendinite
heheheeheh

P.S. Os cliques dentro do site do cara, também contam?

----------


## LenTu

naum naum... pelo menos eu acho q naum... naum teria sentido... o cara pagar por click dentro do proprio site dele.... ateh onde eu sei... soh saum pagos os clicks na publicidade q levam pro seu site.. e tal... tah ligado ?

falar nisso... 

* V A M O_C L I C A_ A E_P E S S O A R R R !!!* 

:wink:

----------


## 1c3m4n

eh eles devem usar o HTTP_REFERER (acho q eh assim) pra ver de onde vem o link, mai de qq forma CRICA AE GALERA hehehe

----------


## LenTu

> eh eles devem usar o HTTP_REFERER (acho q eh assim) pra ver de onde vem o link, mai de qq forma CRICA AE GALERA hehehe


acho q num eh naum oh... saca soh o link... 



```
http://www.googleadservices.com/pagead/adclick?adurl=http://www.redehost.com.br/default.asp
%3Flink%3Dgoogle2&sa=l&ai=APWiILtqkAFPx7EowUw85lfbD1m6xCk5l1-
YAA34tB4TAeif_BAA0GOQAEEAnQ8O_J-_AAc3d35SduR
WZyxWauVHeuM2bt5iYyBwNygDe5AzXhNHAAA&num=
1&client=ca-pub-5231037339223764
```

 
eles mandam pra pagina deles onde o click eh contabilizado... dai pelo id do cara... eles redirecionam pra pagina do proprio.... 

pelo menos foi issu q eu entendi... 

:wink:

----------


## vonlinkerstain

Sei lá algo como...
Se o cara só ver a página principal, ele só veio aqui para dar dinheiro para alguém (nosso caso)
Mas se o cara, até viu o preço de alguma coisa, ou "se interessou por algo" ahhh, esse cara sim, merece um crédito...

Mas pensando bem, é tudo besteira da minha caxola

----------


## demiurgo

hehe, chegaram

hauhauhauah

----------

